# Scorpion Stings?



## Kathlene (Dec 24, 2009)

I've owned dogs here before but they were larger. I was told scorpion stings don't effect dogs like they would a human, so I didn't worry that much. But...Moppet is only 5 pounds and when I take her into our backyard, she has to sniff and stick her nose into every little crevice and corner. Has anyone ever had a Maltie stung by a scorpion? I can't keep her in the house all the time. She loves to run in the grass. Thanks in advance for anyone's thoughts.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yikes! Jill almost died from a bee sting, so I would think a scorpion sting would be immensely more serious!! I'd be very careful and just to be safe, why don't you call your vet and ask? There may be medicine you need to have on hand, just in case it happens. It's always better to be prepared ahead of time!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (drclee @ Jan 11 2010, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872276


> Yikes! Jill almost died from a bee sting, so I would think a scorpion sting would be immensely more serious!! I'd be very careful and just to be safe, why don't you call your vet and ask? There may be medicine you need to have on hand, just in case it happens. It's always better to be prepared ahead of time![/B]


I totally agree about the bee sting, ask your vet and be prepared. Even an ant bite can cause serious problems in our furbabies. Better safe than sorry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My daughter was stung by a scorpion on her elbow. The treatment was benadryl. The pain and redness radiated down her arm. If it went much further I would have taken her to the Dr. This is normal for adults.
Scorpions are nocturnal so probably not so easy to run into one in the day. At night they can be found with a black light. I do know that cats can catch and eat them. I would call your vet and have the outside area of your house sprayed. My husband does our own spraying and does it at night when all creatures are out and about. It is cold at night where I live so they are pretty much deep into the ground.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

ewwww just the thought of it....

I admit I am not the most cautious when it comes to backyard wild life, but I think i'd be concerned about that too.

I'm assuming your vet is in that area? I'd call and ask. I bet it's a common concern.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It's now 1 year and about 3 months that we are in Arizona. I have not seen a scorpion at our place yet but I know some areas are invaded. My daughter has lived in Glendale for at least 10 years and has not seen one there. But before that she lived in Scottsdale and her shi tzu found one. The dog did not touch the scorpion, just stayed in front of it and barked and that got my daughter's attention. She tells me that if you find ONE scorpion there is a second one somewhere. They come in two's. The last time I was at the vet I saw something they had for scorpions, don't remember if it was a vaccine or an antidote. But they have something. We don't let Alex out at night and if we are outside on the patio he has to stay close to us.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I was stung by a scorpion. Not a Western desert scorpion, but a Southern scorpion. Wow did that hurt!


----------



## Kathlene (Dec 24, 2009)

I know Glendale and it is more of a city than where we live, which is way north Phoenix out in the country (our neighbors all have horses). We have had the house treated with Diatomaceous Earth which really works well, but we do see scorpions outside on the patio occasionally. I'm definitely going to speak with our vet to find out the best way to deal with an emergency (shudder) should the worst happen, and keep positive thoughts that it won't. 

Thanks for all of your thoughts.

Kathy


----------

